# Yummy, yummy!



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

...Veggies in fid tummies!









Dinner yesterday evening was napa cabbage, broccoli, and just a couple of mint leaves. The pellets and few seeds sprinkled on were more for Missy's benefit to lure her to the dish (she'd ate her fill before I gave the dish Ozzie and Harriet).


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Delicious


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks very tasty!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute! I love Ozzie's reflections in the bowl


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Cute pic!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

They love it! 




I made a new batch yesterday morning. This one consists of carrots, kale, celery, broccoli, napa cabbage, and romaine lettuce.


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Looks yummy - how do you make this, is it cooked or raw and just chopped? I think my two might like this and I could smuggle in some things they wouldn't normally eat


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Just raw and processed!  I wash them all well, chop them to smaller pieces if need be, and put it into the NutriBullet.  It's been great for introducing Missy to more veggies!


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks RowdyTiel. I had tried the sauté route and mixed with wholegrain rice but they didn't particularly like it. I then mixed in some sunflower seeds but they just picked them out in a Meh! kind of manner…ah, well. I tried.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I may have to give that a try for Joey. He has quit befriending his broccoli and talking to it for hours, and will now shred it himself then eat it. He still hasn't gotten the idea of eating other veg if it is in bigger pieces. He will eat carrots and kale if they are chopped tiny, but it takes forever to do it by hand. I really do want him to eat more veggies than just broccoli, carrots and kale.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Rowdy Tiel, that is interesting you use a nutri bullet. I have one of those but never thought about using it since it's supposed to make puree and juices. I like the size of the veggies in your mix. They look more minced than in a food processor. I will have to try it on my next day off. Still trying to get my tiels to eat veggies but my finches will enjoy them.


----------

